# Tikkajohn - Strength and aesthetics journal



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome to my workout log!

Apologise in advance for the essay!

A llitle bit about me,

John, student, 21years old, 6ft2"

It's now over a year since I started lifting weights, its been a long learning curve and Im gradually getting bigger and stronger.

Weight has increased from 79kg to now 90kg bodyfat pretty much the same.

*Current max lifts are:*

Squat ATG: 120KG 1X5

Bench Press: 90kg 5x3

Deadlift: 205kg 1x4

*Goal lifts for christmas 2014:*

Sqaut ATG: 140kg 5x5

Bench Press: 100kg 5x5

Deadlift: 230kg 1x5

I also have an interest in bodyweight training and handstands.

So ill be devoting a good bit of time to handstand training and calisthenics and a goal is to obtain a full front and side splits.

*Bulking/Cutting*

Currently bulking this past year,

Plan is to start a cut at the beginning of february and diet down to 82-84kg but I'll judge it more by using the mirror.

Hopefully I will maintain or even gain a little strength.

Then the plan is to do a lean bulk after I cut hopefully staying pretty lean.

I count most of my food intake on myfitnesspal and will most likely be utilising carb timing for my cut.

*Current training*

*
*I have been following Alberto Nunez's upper/lower split for the past 6 months and really like it so will be using this training style for the foreseable future.

A video of the split for those who are interexted is here






I follow it pretty much as it is layed out only I dont do leg press or extensions on my lower light day, I just put everything into my squats.

I have recently started utilising deload weeks and really like them so will be including these when needed.

I will be doing occasional gymnastics rings training in the park and at home,

Pullups dips muscleups levers etc.

*Pictures*

*
*

*
One year ago at 79kg*

*
*

*
Now at 90kg*

*
*


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Subbed; good luck with the goals mate.


----------



## potter3 (Nov 9, 2013)

good bro


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper heavy*

Bench Press

80kg 5x5

Easy enough had no spotter so didnt push it,

Bench was a pain unracking the bar the bar was very high and I had to pull it straight out wasnt easy could have done with a lift off.

Barbell row

90kg x8,6,6,6,6 PR

Form wasn't too bad tried not to swing the weight up, not 100% clean but not bad either.

Dumbbell bench

35kg 1x5 was dead here didnt feel strong

30kg 1x7

Pressing is definately my weak point long arms dont help

Close grip Pulldowns

65 x12

70 x10

75 x8

60 x10

Used the V attachemnt that is used for T-bar rows.

Problem was grip as the handles rotated freely which made it hard to hold

Side Laterals

8kg 3x12

supersetted with face pulls 3 sets

Good session training in the gym back home cant wait to go back to the college gym.

Now trying to find somewhere to watch generation Iron online


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Meant to be lower light today but didnt have time to get to the gym as it closed at 6pm today,

Done a upper body workout at home in the garage at 8pm tonight.

*Ring Work*

Started off with skin the cats on the rings about 12 sets of 1 rep cant fully do them but go as far as I can and come back.

Done some tuck back lever holds as well.

Not as extended at the bottom as this guy and I used straight arms.






*Weighted pullups*

+20kg 3x3

Last rep on each set chin didn't reach the bar but first two reps on each set did.

Finished off with some middle splits stretching about 20mins in total.

Back squats tomorrow going for 105kg ATG 4x8 will be a PR


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Was watchin some youtube videos and got motivated and jumped down and done

*AB Wheel*

3 sets 10,10,20

Done on knees cant do a standing one yet.

Really tougher than you would think


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

Not back at college yet so still using the gym back home.

Hate their squat rack it has a mirror right in front which is offputting as hell.

That and the tiny weights area being crowded was a pain.

Just got in and out sets were very tough but managed them.

Happy out

*ATG Squat*

*105kg 4x8 PR*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Will be lifting every rep with you.

Better natty progress than many gear heads.

Just goes to show what can be done with, hard work, consistency and getting the basics right.

Need I say. In


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Will be lifting every rep with you.
> 
> Better natty progress than many gear heads.
> 
> ...


Thanks man you'll not be disappointed!!

Going harder than ever this year

Ill try to get some lifting videos up sometime so ya can see Im not bullshi##ing the weights


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good progress in a year. Good luck dude.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good progress in a year. Good luck dude.


Thank you ! going on a diet in a few weeks so will hopefully reveal some of the hard work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Back at it today.

Done a lot of splits stretching yesterday and today the pain is horrendous but the range of motion is definately increasing.

Went to the gym at 4pm today didnt sleep particularly well last night and didnt have much of a meal before hand but got an pretty goodd session in nonetheless.

Not counting calories at the moment but eating loads well over 3000kcals every day closer to 4000.

Diet is starting in 3 weeks and macros will be 350C 225P and 80F to start.

*Upper Light*

*Incline DB*

32kg x8,7,7,6

Done on a 45 degree incline, each rep touched chest, same number of reps as last week.

*Pullups*

10,8,8,6

*Smith machine BNP*

Weight does not include the bar

+20kg 1x10

+30kg 1x9

+35kg 1x4

First time doing this didnt really like the feel of the smith machine bar was sluggish to move on rails it felt, but felt good in the shoulders.

*One arm rows DB*

40kg 4x10 each arm

Tried to really focus and use good form

Lots of teenagers in after school and was pretty packed cable machine was taken up so while I was waiting I done the following.

Front splits stretching several sets of 10 seconds can almost touch about 1-2 inches on both sides very sore on groin area.

*Single arm preacher curl*

12kg DB 2x10

Taking it easy as I have mild tendonitis in left elbow while curls aggravate

*Single arm Cable pushdowns*

18kg x15,12,10

supersetted with 3 sets of scarecrows 9kg each arm for rear delts

Good session, pressing sucks a bit due to having really long arms but Its improving slowly


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower heavy

*ATG SQUAT*

*120KG 3X5*

tough as hell some reps I felt were a little too much forward lean I felt but its a huge PR for me so ill take it.

All reps ass to heels and no belt used

*Deadlift*

205kg 1x3

Each rep full reset on floor again no belt or straps.

Didnt try the fourth dont think I would have got it.

Then done some back lever practice and some stretches.

Good enough workout but seem to be stalling on the deadlift same reps this last few weeks.

Unsure whether to drop back to 180kg and work back up orkeep plugging away at 205kg untill I get 5 reps.

Would rather deadlift in the college gym anyway but wont be back there for another week or so

Think Im gunna leave out the barbell rows as my lower back was a little sore today.

The initial pull off the floor was unusually slow for me maybe the squats took it out of me


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Lower heavy
> 
> *ATG SQUAT*
> 
> ...


I think lots of deads round your max is a good way to burn out.

Have one more pop at it then drop down after IMO


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think lots of deads round your max is a good way to burn out.
> 
> Have one more pop at it then drop down after IMO


Deadlifts havnt just been the same since I left college,

I was getting terrible sleep, stressing over exams, up at 6am every morning and pulled 205kg 1x4 with a hamstring that felt like there was a knife in it,

Definately would have got the 5 reps just didnt wanna tear my hamstring.

Ive basically done nothing since christmas loads of sleep etc, funny how things are sometimes 

I think during my cut more rep work could be good i.e. 5x3 starting at 170-180kg and slowly build up the weight while working on form etc and then when I start bulking again go back to 1x5 again


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

Upper Heavy

*DB Bench*

40kg x0*Fail

35kg x6,5

Didnt feel strong on these

*Bench Press*

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x2

95kg x1

100kg x1 PB

102.5 x0*Fail

Pullups 12

*Dumbell rows*

42.5 5x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasnt home in bed untill 10am this morning from partying last night, got an hours sleep and went to the gym this evening,

Lower

*ATG PAUSE SQUATS*

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5

100kg x3

All paused to full stop at the bottom loved these if I wasnt feeling so bad,

100KG x5 or more was there but wasnt in the mood to push it.

Thats all I done, out drinking again tonight


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Been thinking about how I going to programme my Deadlift progression,

Have been looking at Tom Martin (powerlifter) training and he deadlifts multiple times a week low volume.

Thinking of possibly doing some thing such as

Tuesday

Squats 3-5 sets 3-5 reps

Deadlift 3-5sets of 2-3 reps starting at 180kg and adding 2.5kg whenever I can avoiding failure.

Friday

Squats 4sets 8-12 reps

Deadlift speed pulls

4-6 sets 2-3reps focusing on speed and technique

Starting about 140kg and adding 2.5kg now and again

@simonthepieman any thoughts ? Note I will be doing a slow cut but don't think I should loose strength should likely increase


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

There's a guy at my gym whose natty 73kg and deadlifts, squats and presses 3 times a week and p4p is stronger than me.

It's fine. Just make sure the speed deads aren't too heavy.

The first few weeks will be tough, you might even feel a little weak after But don't let it scare you. Sone adaption might be required.

Or you might smash it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> There's a guy at my gym whose natty 73kg and deadlifts, squats and presses 3 times a week and p4p is stronger than me.
> 
> It's fine. Just make sure the speed deads aren't too heavy.
> 
> ...


I'm gunna give it a go, will start the speed deads at 60% 130kg.

I pull very explosive and fast anyway have got quite a few comments about how fast my pulls are in the gym.

A little bit more volume on the deads should help my back development too, want a ripped back !!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper light.

*Incline DB*

32.5kg x8,7,7,8

*DB row*

40kg x12,12,10,10,8

Very controlled good form used a flat bench

Benches were taken up so done handstand pushups instead of DB seated press

*Handstand pushups*

head down each rep to touch 8" block

10 reps

6" block

6 reps

For some reason decided to try standing dumbbell shoulder presses never done these before.

*Standing DB shoulder press*

14kg x8

16kg x8

18kg x6

20kg x6

Liked this felt good in shoulders

*Pullups*

4x8

*Backlevers*

Loads of back lever attempts and skin the cats getting better

*DB curls alternate*

14kg 20 reps each arm

12kg 20 reps each arm

Good pump with these

*Single arm cable pushdowns*

18kg x20 each arm

18kg x12 dropset to 14kg dropset to 9kg to failure

Spent a good while stretching afterwards, was in the gym for over two hours really enjoyed today.

Was empty when I was first in recorded my first set of incline dumbbell press @simonthepieman will try to get a video of my deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks alright. Could do with being a little more explosive out the bottom. Good work


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Still in the gym back home hate the place lol,

Has a mirror in front of the squat rack which puts me off squatting.

Lower Heavy

*ATG SQUAT*

130kg x1,1,1 PB

Just done singles wasnt in the right mindset and people coming over to chat just before my sets didnt help things,

*Deadlift*

180kg x1

210kg x1 PB

180kg x3

Still havnt got my groove on deadlifts back felt sluggish and not nearly as explosive as pre christmas,2 10kg was hard as hell was hoping to get 3 but the first was so hard didnt bother trying for any more.

Its weird before christmas when I was setting PB'S like no tomorrow I was only getting about 4-5hours sleep a night up at 6am every day, stressing over exams etc.

Not I cant do sh!t lol and i'm doing nothing every day


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

@simonthepieman todays 210kg deadlift not great at all for me but I got it up!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> @simonthepieman todays 210kg deadlift not great at all for me but I got it up!!


Awesome lift mate. Couldn't see your back but looked great for a PR attempt


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Awesome lift mate. Couldn't see your back but looked great for a PR attempt


My back never rounds, doesnt really bend that way lol,

Just a bit ****ed when I done 205kg for 4 reps before christmas with more left in the tank, and my hamstring killing me.

Will probably deload next week and work my way back up from 170/180kg 1x5 adding 5kg each week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> My back never rounds, doesnt really bend that way lol,
> 
> Just a bit ****ed when I done 205kg for 4 reps before christmas with more left in the tank, and my hamstring killing me.
> 
> Will probably deload next week and work my way back up from 170/180kg 1x5 adding 5kg each week


Sounds like a plan

Great lifting mate. I can't do much more than that.

You'll be on a bro split soon


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> Great lifting mate. I can't do much more than that.
> 
> You'll be on a bro split soon


Dont think so, training back is my favourite and once a week, Im not sure if I would like that!

Next probably would be PPL twice a week, maybe with a bodyweight/calinesthenics type workout on one pull and push day.

Though think I will stick to the upper lower for another year probably.

Really want to deadlift 230kg 1x5 then I would be happy ha ha

Was actually considering a full blown powerlifting routine today, which is probably insane


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Dont think so, training back is my favourite and once a week, Im not sure if I would like that!
> 
> Next probably would be PPL twice a week, maybe with a bodyweight/calinesthenics type workout on one pull and push day.
> 
> ...


Not really mate. You are well past the basics.

P4p your deadlift is better than mine.

PHAT would be a great next step if you want mass and strength. It's not easy and 5 days a week


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Not really mate. You are well past the basics.
> 
> P4p your deadlift is better than mine.
> 
> PHAT would be a great next step if you want mass and strength. It's not easy and 5 days a week


Thanks for the advice, might consider a powerlifting routine when I start bulking again, cant do any harm.

Will have a look at PHAT, bear in mind my deadlift is my best lift probably suits me better, than benching as I have a 6ft8" wingspan.

Beat my mate by 2" and he is 6ft 6" in 6ft 2"


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Thanks for the advice, might consider a powerlifting routine when I start bulking again, cant do any harm.
> 
> Will have a look at PHAT, bear in mind my deadlift is my best lift probably suits me better, than benching as I have a 6ft8" wingspan.
> 
> Beat my mate by 2" and he is 6ft 6" in 6ft 2"


What are your goals. If you are hitting PRs on a cut. Your smash it on a bulk


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> What are your goals. If you are hitting PRs on a cut. Your smash it on a bulk


At the moment im not counting calories, doubt Im getting in 4000 which is probably why my deadlift hasnt progressed much.

Starting to diet at the end of this month, for 3-4 months slow cut then possibly a lean bulk.

Goals are

140kg 5x5 atg squat

230/240kg 1x5 deadlift

100kg 5x5 bench

all raw no belt etc.

And get bigger in the process


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy

*DIPS*

+15kg x5

+20kg x5

+30kg x4

+35kg x1 PR

+40kg x1 PR grinded out very tough

*Bench Press*

90kg x2

80kg x5,5

*Dumbbell row*

40kg 6x8

Messed about with some skin the cats didnt do anything else was feeling pretty tired


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower Light

*ATG Squats* no belt

105kg 4x8 equals PR

Rest times were a little long but all good solid reps, mentally challenging.

Last set form was the best really kept very good upright posture with minimal forward lean while going full depth.

*Lying leg curl*

67 x8,6

60 2x8 last set dropset 42 to failure

Never done rack pulls before so decided to try them today.

Liked them but bar was just below kn eecap which I found put a lot of strain on my lower back.

Similar to how it feels doing barbell rows, next time I will go a few inches lower.

*Rack Pulls*

70kg x5

110kg x5

150kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x3

240kg x0*Fail

150kg x5

Bit of stretching and that was it. Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

@simonthepieman

Been thinking about PHAT,

I was thinking of trying it but with less volume on the lower days and using exercises such as weighted pullups instead of the barbell rows.

Pullups instead of rack chins

I dont like the barbell rows on my back and I want to really improve my bodyweight movements.

Have a look at this and let me know if its a disaster or what ha ha

*Day 1: Upper Body Power Day*

*Pulling Power Movement: *Weighted pullups

4-6 sets 4-6 reps

*Auxiliary Pulling movement: *DB rows

2 sets of 6-10 reps

*Pressing Power Movement:* Flat dumbbell presses

3 sets of 3-5 reps

*Assistance pressing movement:* Weighted dips

2 sets of 6-10 reps

*Assistance pressing movement:* Seated dumbbell shoulder presses or handstand pushups

3 sets of 6-10 reps

*Day 2: Lower Body Power Day*

*Pressing Power Movement:* Squats

3-5 sets of 3-5 reps

*Pulling Power Movement:* Deadlift

1-3 sets of 2-5 reps

*Assistance pulling/curling movement:* Glute ham raises or lying leg curls

2 sets of 6-10 reps

*Auxiliary calf movement:* calf raise

5 sets of 6-10 reps

*Day 3: Rest*

*Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day*

*Pulling Power Exercise speed work:* Weighted pullups

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

*Hypertrophy pulling movement:* Dumbbell rows

4-6 sets of 12-15 reps

*Hypertrophy pulling movement: *Pullups

5 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy shoulder movement: *Seated dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy shoulder movement: *Skin the cats / Lever practice / Handstand holds

20 mins

*Hypertrophy shoulder movement:* Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables or Facepulls

3 sets of 12-20 reps

*Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day*

*Lower Body Power Exercise speed work:* Squats

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

*Hypertrophy pressing movement:* Squats

4-6 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy pulling movement:* Stiff leg deadlifts

3 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy curling movement: *Lying leg curls

4 sets of 12-15 reps

*Hypertrophy calf movement:* Donkey calf raises

4 sets of 10-15 reps

*Hypertrophy calf movement:* Seated calf raises

3 sets of 15-20 reps

*Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day*

*Pressing Power Exercise speed work:* Flat dumbbell presses

6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

*Hypertrophy pressing movement:* Incline dumbbell presses

3 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy pressing movement:* Dips

3 sets of 12-15 reps

*Hypertrophy fly movement:* Incline cable flyes

2 sets of 15-20 reps

*Hypertrophy curling exercise:* curls

5 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy extension exercise:* CGBP

3 sets of 8-12 reps

*Hypertrophy extension exercise:* Diamond pushups

2 sets of 12-15 reps


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Meant to be an off day but thought since im deloading this week coming I will try something new.

*My new love stiff leg deadlifts*

Looking up deadlifting tips and came across an article where dan green recommends these for hamstring development and to increase deadlift strength.

Watched a video by candito training about how to do them.

Loved these hamstrings are sore already and found them very easy on my lower back.

*Stiff leg deadlifts*

Bar x10

60kg x5

80kg x5

110kg x10

130kg 2x8

*150kg x5 PR*

All double overhand and every rep full reset on the ground like dan green recommends.

No belt or straps either.

Grip was tested on the 150kg but held out well.

Will definately be doing more of these.

*Skin the cat/ levers*

Done some of these inbetween sets of deadlifts

Handstands and stretching to finish.

Delighted

Stopped by the monkey abrs in the park on the way home and done 3x10 crunches.

These were done hanging fully upside down from the bars by my legs.

Now time for food!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> Been thinking about PHAT,
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me. It's a lot of volume, but maybe worth giving run in full if you can handle it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Looks fine to me. It's a lot of volume, but maybe worth giving run in full if you can handle it


Do you think the overall balance of the program looks ok? I.e. Exercises I changed

Cheers for having a look over it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Do you think the overall balance of the program looks ok? I.e. Exercises I changed
> 
> Cheers for having a look over it


Balance looks fine. Personally I'd drop the arms ISO assistance on power days.

But that's me. I think you'll do well on something like this


----------



## DB7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great progress!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Balance looks fine. Personally I'd drop the arms ISO assistance on power days.
> 
> But that's me. I think you'll do well on something like this


Yea will drop them alltogether on the power day,

Might add in a few sets of facepulls instead of the side laterals.

Also going to do stiff leg deads instead of the romanians, really like these.

Would it be ok to start this when Im cutting or should I wait untill im bulking?

How is your training going? Logs been quiet


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Update pictures 92kg

Happy with how my shoulders have progressed


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

View attachment 144226


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

DB7 said:


> Great progress!


Thanks !


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper Light deload

*Incline DB*

22.5kg 4x10

*Pullups*

3x8

*Standing DB OHP*

15kg each hand

2x10

Like these

*DB One arm row*

30kg 4x10


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Yea will drop them alltogether on the power day,
> 
> Might add in a few sets of facepulls instead of the side laterals.
> 
> ...


I'm on holiday/business trip. Just had 3 days skiing. Shattered. Harder work than squatting

Diet has been eggs bacon pancake in the morning and all other meals pizza, chicken wings and beer. I'm hitting calories, maybe not protein lol.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm on holiday/business trip. Just had 3 days skiing. Shattered. Harder work than squatting
> 
> Diet has been eggs bacon pancake in the morning and all other meals pizza, chicken wings and beer. I'm hitting calories, maybe not protein lol.


Nice where did you go, Ive bben two years ago in milan in italy, loved the skiing but the place was a sh!thole.

All the squats should have stood you well.

Had a dominos pizza last night was lovely.

Not cutting untill the end of the month


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

Handstand practice for 20mins coming on good, some nice holds.

*Lower Heavy* deload

ATG Squat

80kg5x5

Deadlift Defecit 4"

60kg 1x5

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x5

120kg 1x1

140kg 1x5

God a bit carried away was still pretty easy

About a further hour of intrense stretching and handstands

Got some progress on my backlever as well done some of these.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice where did you go, Ive bben two years ago in milan in italy, loved the skiing but the place was a sh!thole.
> 
> All the squats should have stood you well.
> 
> ...


To be honest, the squats ****ed me up, my back was so sore the entire time and made it tough. Didn't help my frioends tried to teach me how to ski on a blue run.

I'm so sick of pizza now, had soooooooo much already. we were in vermont


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> To be honest, the squats ****ed me up, my back was so sore the entire time and made it tough. Didn't help my frioends tried to teach me how to ski on a blue run.
> 
> I'm so sick of pizza now, had soooooooo much already. we were in vermont


I only went as far as the red (intermediate) slopes which I found tough enough, wasnt brave or stupid enough to try a black slope.

Vermont sounds very nice.

Hate when my back is niggling I find the high bar squats much easier on my back than the low bar hence why I dont low bar squat.

I did low bar for a couple of months but had constant issues with my lower back and since I ditched them I aint going back.

Exam results out tomorrow bit nervous ha ha


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Second gym session today.

Was doing nothing so went down and done the following

Back lever practice

Loads of handstands and headstands

Stretching, splits practice and back bridges.

Exhausted and really enjoyed it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

F*ck overtraining gym again today.

Handstands and stretching for 40 mins.

*Finally got a backlever hold legs straight*

F*cking delighted with this held it for at least 5 seconds, also repeated it a few times.

Also got my exam results back today and got a 1.1 happy days


----------



## DB7 (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember a school trip skiing, I was on my backside more times than I care to mention!! Great fun in the last couple of days when it just clicked though.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper heavy deload.

Started off with handstands for 20 mins were good but felt a little tired,

Then Done some back lever holds wernt quite as good as yesterday but wernt bad shoulders were tired.

*DB bench*

27.5kg 3x5

*BB bench*

60kg 3x5

Then loads of stretching and more handstands.

Chest was very sore from the levers so was cautious enough on the bench press


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Update:

Left elbow is sore as fu*k must have tendonitis or a knot, putting heat on it everyday.

Handstands are coming along great have been smashing them 1-2 times every day this past week.

Friday:

Lower Light deload

*ATG squat*

60kg 4x12

*Stiff Leg deadlifts*

90kg 4x6

*Calf raises*

5sets

Saturday:

Was in the gym twice am and pm doing handstands, pullups and lever practice.

Sunday:

am - handstands in the gym


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Elbow is still bothering me but working through it.

Had a cold i.e sore throat for a few days as well.

Monday:

Handstand for two seperate 1 hour sessions during the day:

*Upper light*

Incline DB:

32.5kg 1x5 failed and had to cheat the first rep

30kg x8,6

27.5kg x8

Combination of excessive time spent upside down and a cold meant **** poor pressing

PULL-UPS

10,10,8,8

Standing DB OHP

20kg 2x6

Another hour of handstands lol

Done some pistol squats worked up to 20kg added for two reps each leg

and some lever practice

*Tuesday*

One hour of handstands in the morning

*Lower heavy*

ATG SQUAT

130kg 2x2 PR

last rep of the last set had to much forward lean

DEADLIFT

190KG X5

Pistol squats

5 each leg +5kg

more handstands


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper heavy*

*bench press*

90kg 5x3

70kg x10,9

*DB rows*

42.5kg 3x8 each arm

Pull-ups

X8,8

DB chest supported rows

25kg each hand

3x10


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What's the goal with the handstands?

I occasional do headstands with missus when we are drunk. She does yoga and I just do it to show her I could be good at it if I wanted :lol:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> What's the goal with the handstands?
> 
> I occasional do headstands with missus when we are drunk. She does yoga and I just do it to show her I could be good at it if I wanted :lol:


Want to be good at them,, end goal walking up/down stairs and freestanding handstand push-ups .

Plus I think there cool 

Head stands are great try bringing your legs down straight and back up again not as easy as it sounds!!

Done 1 hour of handstands this morning can hold it without wall support now.

Doing two hours everyday even if I don't bother writing it down here


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Started cutting Monday now down to 89kg looking slightly leaner already


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light

Squats

Just warmed up to 80kg back wasn't feeling good and couldn't be bothered doing them

Defecit Deadlift 2.5"

160kg 1x5 no issues here got lots of leg drive


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today:

9am

1 hour of handstands in the gym.

Took ages to get into them but got some nice holds towards the end.

These are without a wall if anyone is wondering, getting the kickup right is the bit im struggling with at the moment.

Will go back at 5pm and do another hour.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Didnt do my upper light day yesterday, done 4 hours of handstands and Ido portals squat challenge.

It consists of racking up a total cumulative time of 30mins spent in the squat position, working wonders for my mobility.

Today:

Morning 1:30hrs of handstands

Evening 6pm

*Lower Heavy*

130kg 2x1

Low back is still a little sore so didnt push these that hard good form

*Deadlift*

200kg 1x5 felt good

Will do another hour of handstands later


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Thursday:

Upper heavy

*Bench Press*

90kg 5x3

70kg x10,8

*DB rows*

42.5kg 5x8

Handstands after

Friday:

Defecit Deadlifts 2.5"

160kg 1x5

Was out drinking the night before and was feling crap so didnt do much else, handstands were awful as well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Update:

Still cutting on 3200Kcal and pretty lean now abs very visible.

Been doing handstands 1-2 times per day now except for today where I done none.

Training.

*Sunday:*

Done a morning ring session in the park was really good only for horrible weather.

Went to the gym later on and done handstands, they were the best they have ever been.

Got up to 30 seconds free standing.

*Monday:*

Morning handstands 2hours

*Upper Light:*

*Incline DB*

30kg 1x10

32.5kg 2x6

30kg 1x8

*Pullups*

4x8

1x12

Felt great would definitely know the weight loss.

Done handstands inbetween sets of these.

*DB OHP*

25kg 2x7

Were very tough I suspect shoulders were tired from doing handstands.

*Hammer strength low row*

weight each side*

25kg 1x12

35kg 1x10

45kg 2x8

50kg 2x8

dropset to complete failure,

Great session 

*Tuesday:*

Lower Heavy

*ATG Squat*

130kg 3x1

Three singles but very good form happy with these.

*Deadlift*

60kg 1x5

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x3

120kg 1x2

140kg 1x1

160kg 1x1

180kg 1x1

*205 kg 1x5 PR!!*@88kg

Delighted with this new PR previous best was 4 reps at 92kg.

No belt or straps used and every rep pulled from a full reset.

Had to really gring out the last two reps.

Done brilliant session


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Update:
> 
> Still cutting on 3200Kcal and pretty lean now abs very visible.
> 
> ...


Well done on the PR


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push day:

*Bench Press*

90kg 5x3 got a slight assistance on very last rep of the last set

70kg 2x10

*Handstand Push-ups*

3x5

These were not all the way down to the floor

*single arm push downs // with diamond push-ups *

15 // 10

15 // 10

15 // 12

Really good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Friday night:

*Legs:*

*ATG SQUAT*

100kg x12,10,10,10

Dropset on last set

60kg 1x10 paused

Most brutal and mentally challenging sets Ive ever done felt weak and tired these were incredibly tough.

Diet is working down to 86.5 kg pretty lean now but strength is not what it was.

*Cybex Leg press *

130kg 1x10

180kg 2x10

*Leg curl*

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Saturday:

*Pull*

Wide grip pullups

+10kg 5x5

Chin - ups

+10kg 5x5

One arm dumbbell rows

37.5kg 5x8

Bicep curls

2 sets

Good session done a few handstands as well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday:

8am

yoga class

*Incline Dumbbell Bench*

32.5kg 1x5

Meh cheated first rep

Went to

*Incline barbell*

65kg 1x6

60kg 1x6

No strength here

Met a guy who does bodyweight exercises and done

*Pullups*

5x10

Plus many other sets I didnt count every type of pullup imaginable

Probably 150 reps

Finished with abs.

9pm

Pilates class


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Tuesday:

*Lower heavy*

*ATG Squat*

130kg 1x1

*135kg 1x1 PR!!*

hips rose a bit to early on the 135kg buit the 130kg was perfect form

Thought Id do something like 3x3 on 110kg but done 1rep and had to grind it so I was fooked and left the squats at that.

*Deadlift*

200kg x1

*210kg 1x3 PR* Happy with this but form wasnt the best hips rose a bit too fast.

Weight is now down to 85.5kg looking pretty lean now

Doing 2 hours of handstands every day now and they are getting a lot better


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today felt very tired and weak decided to do a refeed day,

Smashed back 4600 calories today!

Gunna up calories too, weight is down to 85.5kg

Put them up to 3500kcal which should hopefully give me more energy while staying pretty lean.

Happy with how lean I am not abs showing very well, good back definition as well,

Just need more energy with my intense schedule

Push

Bench press

92.5kg 1x2

90kg 1x2

70kg X8,6,8,6

Single arm cable push down

5 sets

Ok workout but had no energy at all

Later went to the gym and decided to test front squats

Hadn't done these in months with my elbow,

60kg 1x5

80kg 1x5

90kg 1x1

100kg 1x1

Felt easy enough would have had at least 3reps in me.

Felt a bit stiff and not that mobile in the hips but other than that it was ok.

Also been smashing lots of core work lately

Mostly cable crunches

Done handstands twice today as well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower light.

Pushed for time so just done squats

*ATG squat*

105kg 4x8 @85.5kg B.W. Equals PR when 92kg

Happy out very tough sets but kept good form


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pull*

*wide grip pull-ups*

+15kg 5x5

*chin-ups *

+10kg 5x5

*one arm DB rows*

37.5kg 5x10

*curls*

5sets

Light 15-20reps

*cable crunches*

2sets 12 reps

Favourite workout had a great session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper light*

*Flat DB bench*

35kg 4x6

37.5kg 1x6

40kg 1x1

*pull-ups *

12,12,8,8,6

*Incline DB*

27.5kg 3x8

*hammer strength low row*

Weight each side

30kg 1x10

4okg 1x10

45kg 1x10

50kg 1x8

55kg 1x6

40kg 2x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower Heavy

Squat

110kg 2x5

Wasnt great was squatting infront of a mirror and it kinda put me off.

Deadlift

180kg x1

200kg x1

180kg 2x3

200kg 1x2

Good deep splits stretches to finish


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

good training day mate keep up the good work.it was my leg day today had a wicked session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Thursday:

*Push*

*Bench Press*

80kg 5x5

*Weighted dips*

+20kg 5x5

+30kg x2

+40kg x1

+50kg x0

*Pushdowns*

5sets short rest period

Weight increased each set

reps 30,25,15,10,8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Pull

*Wide grip pull ups*

+15kg 5x5

*Chin ups*

+12.5kg 5x5

*Dumbbell rows*

40 kg 5x10 each arm

*Curls *

5 sets 10-15 reps


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Still training, had to take a few days off from handstands with my wrist quite painfull and stiff.

Bulking again calories have been very high 4k+ this past two weeks weight now 88kg was 85.5kg 3 weeks ago

Getting stricter with caloric intake 3700 trying to do a lean bulk untill christmas again hoping to hit 95+kg

Starting to not like the upper lower split - not liking going form chest to back etc, will probable head towards a full PPL split twice a week with lowish volume may even do two of the upper body sessions calistenics and gymnastics ring style workouts not 100 % sure yet

Monday:

UpperLight

*Flat DB Press*

35 kg 1x8

37.5kg 3x6

40kg 1x2

*Pullups*

10.8.8.6.6.6

*Incline DB*

30kg x8,6

*Hammer strength low row*

40kg 4x10

Nothing exciting but the DB felt strong just getting it done.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower

*ATG Squat*

110kg 5x2

*Front squat* all paused

60kg x5

80kg 3x3

90kg x1

100kg x1

*110kg x1 PR* Paused

Happy with this Pr felt like I had a little more in me as well and posture was good

*Deadlift*

180kg 2x3

200kg 2x1


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push:

*Bench Press*

82.5kg 5x5

*Weighted dips*

+22.5kg 5x5

+30kg 1x2

*CGBP*

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x3

triceps were fried from the dips

*Incline DB*

25kg x12,8

Next week I will not do any close grip bench as triceps were hammered from the dips good session though


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower Friday evening

ATG squat

120kg 5 x 2

Felt a bit off these weeny the best form a little off.

Leg curls

3 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Pull

Wide grip pull ups

+15kg 5x5

Chin ups

+15kg 5x5

Dumbbell rows

40 kg 5x10 each arm

Lots if handstands and some back bridges


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday:

Push

Flat dumbbell press

37.5kg x7,7,5,5

Handstand push-ups

Wasn't happening lol

Close grip bench

60kg x8

65kg x8,6,6


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today was really sunny so I went to the park with a friend and done a full upper body workout was great fun.

Used the rings too which were very challenging


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Another park session today

Pull-ups dips legraises

And ring work was great out in the sun


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Saturday

Pull

Wide grip pull ups

+20kg 5x5

Chin ups

+15kg x5,5,5,4,3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday

Squat ATG

120kg x1

125kg x1

130kg x1


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push

Late session after a long day last night

Bench Press

85kg 5x5

Dips

+

25kg x4,4

15kg 3x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Spent some time yesterday doing handstands skin the cats on the rings and some dragon flag practice.

Handstands were very good and consistent wrist flexibility is much better and not as sore.

Dragon flags were incredibly tough cant do them properly yet but hopefully in time.

Pull session later today.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower today:

Lifted earlier than usual today 11am was feeling good and it was a great session.

For squats I changed things a little bit.

Feet slightly turned out, hands closer together and really making an effort to keep the elbows down

And slowing down the desent to control the squat more.

*ATG Squat*

130kg 1x3 PR

*140KG 1X1 PR!*

100kg 1x8

Delighted 5kg pr on the squat from not 100% but it was ATG and there was definately a few more kg there too

Finally in the 3 plate club!

*Deadlift*

180kg 3x3

200kg x1

Have a cut on my hand so wasnt up for doing anything too heavy on deadlifts, still happy out.

Handstands for a half hour and some dragon flags to finish the session.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push

Bench Press

87.5kg x5,5,5,5,4

Dips

+25kg

x4,3

+15kg x6,6,5

Dragon flags

3x3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper body workout in the park

Handstand pushups 3x3

Pullups, dips situps 3x8 in a superset

Rings

skin the cats

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday: afternoon

Handstands and dragon flags these are getting better incredible sore on my abs today

Evening

Squat ATG

120KG 2X3

100KG 1X10

Deadlift

180kg 5x3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Two workouts in the park saturday and sunday

Each consisted of

Pull-ups

Sit-ups

Dips

3x8 each in a superset

Dips are a lot harder than normal ones done inbetween two vertical poles get a much deeper stretch


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Legs

Squat ATG

130KG X2,3,3

100KG 1X6

Deadlift

160kg 1x5

Forgot chalk


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Handstands today were not very good cpuldnt get much stability throughout the shoulders.

Done a few sets for arms as well

Curls 5 sets

Skull crushers 5 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Park workout yesterday

Handstand pushups

2x3 got deep on these head nearly touching the ground

Dips

4x9

pullups

4x9

Abs

situps

2x8

legraises

2x9

Done in a superset with 1min between exercises

These are not normal dips, they are done between two poles and chin blow hands each rep much harder than normal dips


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Wednesday:

Another standard park workout

Thursday

Squat ATG

130kg 1x2

100kg 1x8

*Deadlift*

185kg x3

200kg x1

210kg x1

*220kg x1 PR*


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Pull-ups

X5

+20kg x5,5,4,3

+25kg x1

+30kg x1

+35kg x1

+40kg x1/2 lol

Few rows and curls happy with those


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Wednesday:
> 
> Another standard park workout
> 
> ...


Nice deadlift mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice deadlift mate


Have a video on my Instagram same name as here if your interested in having a look


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Have a video on my Instagram same name as here if your interested in having a look


done


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Youve got a massive deadlift in comparison to your bench and squat. What body weight are you now and how tall are you?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

sauceman said:


> Youve got a massive deadlift in comparison to your bench and squat. What body weight are you now and how tall are you?


I'm 89kg in the morning and 6ft 2"

Bear in mind that my squats are very deep they are proper ass to grass,, high bar close stance

I don't low bar squat but I reckon I would do at least 160,

I done 130 low bar a year ago and I have gotten a lot stronger since


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

tikkajohn said:


> I'm 89kg in the morning and 6ft 2"
> 
> Bear in mind that my squats are very deep they are proper ass to grass,, high bar close stance
> 
> ...


Im 82kg and 6ft 1,

my squat is 130, bench 105, and 160 dead. Think all of those could go up a bit though now. 170kg dead is definitely on the cards tonight.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

sauceman said:


> Im 82kg and 6ft 1,
> 
> my squat is 130, bench 105, and 160 dead. Think all of those could go up a bit though now. 170kg dead is definitely on the cards tonight.


Thing is I rarely or never do one rep max attempts on squat or Deadlift

I don't like doing them

Try and get 200kg Deadlift for Christmas I'm going for 250kg.

My bench is 100 or slightly more squat I got 140kg comfortable so I think 150 is there ,

Deadlift is around 230kg judging by how the 22kg lift felt


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

tikkajohn said:


> Thing is I rarely or never do one rep max attempts on squat or Deadlift
> 
> I don't like doing them
> 
> ...


Won't get 200 by xmas I'm off travelling for 3 months haha, if i can do 160 still Ill be happy!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

sauceman said:


> Won't get 200 by xmas I'm off travelling for 3 months haha, if i can do 160 still Ill be happy!


Can you not lift a little bit while your away,

Deadlift is one of those things every 2-3 weeks will keep your strength where it is

Sets of at 140 would be good


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Update:

Left front delt is still to sore to do dips and bench,

Handstands and handstand pushups are grand though

Handstand push up

6x3 trying to go as deep as possible each rep

Pullups

x5

+10kg x2

+20kg 4x4

+30kg x2

+35kg x1 dropset bodyweight x10

Handstand pushups with a slow negative

3x2

Handstand balancing

30 mins

good workout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Dont know what those weighted pullups done but my left lat and arm have been killing me these past few days.

Think I done something to a nerve 

Anyway done lower yesterday:

ATG Squat

130kg x2,1

No spotter and these were grinders but good form and full depth

Deadlift warm up to 160kg x1 and left lat was in bits so left it at that

Few handstands to finish


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick update:

Had exams all through may but was still training albeit only 2 times a week but I was still at it.

Now training is once again in full swing 6 days a week push pull legs 2x

Ill update what I can remember from last week:

Sunday:

Legs

ATG Squat

up to 130kg x1

100kg x6

Front squat

worked up to 100kg

Monday:

Push

Dips

+25kg

5x3

Handstand pushups

5x3

DB bench

30kg 3x6

Triceps

4 sets

Tuesday

Pull

pullups

rows forget numbers.

Wednesday:

Legs

ATG Squat

120kg x2,2,1

100kg x3

Front squat worked up to 100kg x1

Thursday:

Pull

Pullups with hold at top

+10kg 5x5

Chinups

+10kg 2x5

b.w. 3x5

One arm rows

47.5kg 1x6

35kg 3x10,1x20

Curls

4 sets

Friday:

PUSH

Dips

+15kg 5x5

Handstand pushups

5x3

Dumbbell bench

30kg x8,6,

27.5kg x10,9

Dumbbell pull-overs

25kg 1x10

27.5kg 1x10

30kg 3x8

Over head rope extensions

4 sets

Saturday

Deadlifts

200kg x1

180kg 2x1


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Strange session today 

It was pull day but ended up doing a little shoulder pressing first as I wasnt feeling the pullups

*Standing dumbbell shoulder Press*

worked up to

weight is each hand

22.5kg x3 paused

25kg x2 paused

was happy with those so decided to do pull then ha ha

*Pull*

*Pullups*

+10kg 4x5

trying to be expolsive

*Close grip pullups*

+10kg 4x5

*One arm rows*

42.5kg 4x8

32.5kg x20

reps/weight is each arm

Done some handstands after and

More pullups unweighted

*Neutral grip Pull-ups*

4x6 bodyweight

*Hammer Curls*

15kg 3x10

*Barbell curls*

25kg 2x12

strict form

I love training back great session


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Strange session today
> 
> It was pull day but ended up doing a little shoulder pressing first as I wasnt feeling the pullups
> 
> ...


Nice work mate. Good work on the weighted pulls. How's it all going.

I've been out the gym for a month getting final prep for the wedding and now on honeymoon. Certainly bulking. Sadly on the wrong areas lol.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work mate. Good work on the weighted pulls. How's it all going.
> 
> I've been out the gym for a month getting final prep for the wedding and now on honeymoon. Certainly bulking. Sadly on the wrong areas lol.


Hi mate hope all is good with you,, saw your log hasnt been updated in a while over there on td..

Training is going really good for me back on the 6 day split handstands in the morning and lifting in the evening loving it,

Yea the pullups felt light will doing haavy and light days on them, really wanna get a +60kg pullup

Deadlifts and squats are not great at the min, sorta pullued my lat a little a while ago and couldnt push deadlifts hard,

Congrats where are you on your honeymoon hope all goes well for you's


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Hi mate hope all is good with you,, saw your log hasnt been updated in a while over there on td..
> 
> Training is going really good for me back on the 6 day split handstands in the morning and lifting in the evening loving it,
> 
> ...


i had a lat injury that caused issues. Haven't dead lifted in months. I thinks it's almost better now. Sadly I have a glute injury that makes sitting uncomfortable. This time from swimming in the pool lol.

Currently in Vietnam. Beautiful country with great food. The hotel gym has been lacking,but that's not a priority to worry about.

Anyway breakfast buffet awaits


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i had a lat injury that caused issues. Haven't dead lifted in months. I thinks it's almost better now. Sadly I have a glute injury that makes sitting uncomfortable. This time from swimming in the pool lol.
> 
> Currently in Vietnam. Beautiful country with great food. The hotel gym has been lacking,but that's not a priority to worry about.
> 
> Anyway breakfast buffet awaits


Injuries are so annoying they really inhibit progress.

Really need to work my squats hard again lost about 10kg on them over the past two months, affecting my deadlift as well.

Weight is still pretty stable at 89kg and really wanna bring up my arms this year as well.

Vietnam sounds lovely how long are you on holidays for?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Done push session on tuesday with a friend of mine who is a powerlifter.

Push.

Hadnt bench pressed in ages

Bench Press

80kg x6

90kg x3

100kg x1 equals PR

Pin press

90kg x1

80kg 3x3

This is very hard as the bar starts from a complete stop each time.

OHP

50kg 3x3

Dips

4 sets to failure


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Legs

ATG Squat

120kg 3x3

Deadlift

180kg 3x3

200kg x1

RDL's

60kg x10

80kg x10

Leg curl

3 sets


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Injuries are so annoying they really inhibit progress.
> 
> Really need to work my squats hard again lost about 10kg on them over the past two months, affecting my deadlift as well.
> 
> ...


3 weeks. Did a few nights in Singapore. 1 week in a 5 star resort chilling. Now just doing various different places including halong bay and trekking in Sapa


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadlifting yesterday affected my back strength a little today, numbers slightly down but had a good workout nonetheless!

PULL:

Wide grip pull-ups

+20kg x4,4,3,3,3

Close grip pull-ups

+10kg 5x5

Dumbbell one arm rows

45kg 2x8

37.5kg 3x10

Dumbbell Curls (reps each arm)

17.5kg x7

15kg 2x10

Barbell curls

30kg x10

25 kg x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push:

Weighted Dips

+25kg x5,4,4,4,4

Handstand Pushups

5x4

Pec dec

no.

54 1x12

61 1x12

68 1x12

75 1x6

Overhead rope extension

3 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Pull:

Over hand pull-ups with 2 sec hold top and bottom

+10kg 4x5

3-3-1 chin-ups on rings

X4,3,3,3

90 degree chin hold

30sec 24sec 30 seconds

Body weight rows

3x10

Scapula hang on bar

3 sets 15 sec

Tough workout but really enjoyed it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

LEGS

ATG Back Squat

Up to max

130kg x1

100kg 1x3

Form on the 100 wasn't great felt like I was tipping forward onto my toes

Front Squat

80kg 5x5

RDL

80kg 1x8

100kg 4x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

holysocks said:


> Do you always do pyramid On your weight sets what does this do.
> 
> Also how often do you dropset and why?


Hey I usually work up in 20kg increases to my working weight for the day on bench, squat, Deadlift etc

Pyramiding up to one high set allows you to lift heavier weights,

I recommend a simple 5x5 on squats but these are brutal both physically and mentally

Not a fan of dropsets but I may drop the weight for the next set to keep within the rep range I'm aiming for with good form,

I commonly do this on one arm rows if I start to swing the weight too much I'll go lighter on the next set etc...


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

holysocks said:


> so if you can bench 75kg start lower and build up to that?


1 rep max attempts won't build strength you need more volume

For example start benching 50kg 5x5 and add 2.5kg each week

Remember you must eat loads


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

holysocks said:


> Yeah I've been doing that, I mean if I add a pyramid system do I start with my max i.e. what I can bench now 5x5 at 75kg or do I start lower and make my last set 75kg?
> 
> sorry im really confused at this.


My bench max is 100kg so I would do

80kg x6-8

90kg x3-5

100Kg x1

70kg 4 x10

Trying to stay away from

Failure on the 80 and 90 kg sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PUSH

Weighted Dips with 2sec pause at bottom

+20kg 4x5

Handstand push-ups

4x4

Bulgarian dips

4x6

Push-ups super settled with skull crushers

5x10 on each


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

holysocks said:


> Is that 100kg your one rep max or could you do more if you just lifted 100kg at 5x5?


It's my one rep max


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick 40 mins session on Saturday

ATG Squat

100kg 1x6

120kg 1x3

Deadlift

200kg 1x3

170kg 1x6


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PUSH

Weighted dips

+25kg x5,5,5,5,4

Handstand pushups

5,4,5,5,5

Ring Dips

Pause on bottom

5,5,5,5,4

Pushup and tri-cep extension

5x10 each

Good workout


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasnt feeling it at all today so cut it short

PULL

Weighted pull-ups

+20kg x4,4,3,3,3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

LEGS

ATG Squat

100kg 4x6

Front Squat

82.5kg 3x5

RDL

105kg 4x8

Biceps

3sets dumbbell curls

Didn't di these yesterday so done a few quick sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Tuesday

Push

Dips with 2 sec pause on bottom

+20kg 4x5

Handstand pushups

3x3

Dips

3x10

Pushups supersetted with skull crushers

4x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Wednesday

LEGS

ATG Squat

110kg 3x5

Front squat

85kg 3x5

RDL

110kg 4x8


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good progress in your before and current pics mate


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good progress in your before and current pics mate


Thanks man! I'm pretty happy with my progress I just want more pressing strength


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My pressing strengths sh1t


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

just read through your journal. fantastic progress!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My pressing strengths sh1t


I'll post an update pic soon being hopelessly trying to bulk but still about 90kg in the morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I find it hard to bulk cos I burn calories off so easily,cutting's a breeze though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tikkajohn said:


> Wednesday
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


Any pics?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Any pics?


Of my legs?? I've a massive scar on my left quad from an accident so don't really put them up


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Any pics?


Here's a few pics I took 5 mins ago no pump at all and not to lean either


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't know why that's the wrong way around I'll fix it tomorrow on the computer


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Training pretty much every day it's going well feeling big and strong

Monday

PULL

Pull-ups

+20kg x4

+15kg x6,5,5

+20kg x3

Chin-ups

B.W. 5x6

Bodyweight rows

5x8

Curls

4x10

Tuesday

*PUSH*

Dips

+25kg

X6,6,6,5,5

Handstand push-ups

5x5

Ring dips

5x5

Ring push-ups s//s tricep extensions

5x8 // 5x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Wednesday
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


Getting back some strength on the squats

ATG squat

110kg 3x6

Grinders very tough!

Front squat

87.5kg 2x5

Only done two sets last rep if set two was nearly failed just managed to get it.

RDL

115kg 4x8

Loving these absolutely destroy my hamstrings.

Great for grip trainibg too I do double overhand no straps on these


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Tonight

*PULL*

Pull-ups with hold on top

+10kg 4x5

3-3-1 tempo ring chin-ups

X5,5,4,4

90 degree chin-up hol

3 sets 20 secs

Bodyweight rows

3x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Friday

PUSH

Weighted dips with pause at bottom

+25kg 4 sets 3 reps

Felt strong on these

Handstand push-ups

4x4

Dips

4x10

Easy

Ring push-ups

4x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Monday *

*
*

*
PULL*

*
*

Pullups

+10kg 4x5

Chinups

+10kg 4x5

Pullups

4x5

Ring rows

3x5

*TUESDAY*

*
*

*
PUSH*

Dips

+20kg 4x5

Felt bad doing these and had a sick stomach so left it at this

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
LEGS*

ATG Squat

110kg 1x5

120kg 1x2

130kg 1x1

RDL

120kg 4x8

*Friday*

*
*

*
PULL*

Pullups

+20kg x4,4,4,3,3

Chinups

+15kg 3x5

bodyweight 2x6

Ring Rows

5x10

Bicep Curls

4 sets

*Saturday*

*
*

*
PUSH*

Dips

+25kg 5x6 PR

Handstand pushups

5x5

Ring Dips

5x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting Lazy at updatiing this log 

*PULL*

Pullups

+ 15kg 4x3 paused at top

331 chinups

5,5,4,4,3

90 Degree chin up hold

3x20 sec

Ring rows 3x8

*PUSH*

Weighted Dips (Paused)

+25kg 4x4

Handstand pushups

5x3

Dips

12,10,12,12

*Legs*

ATG Squat

120kg x3,2,2

RDL

125KG

x8,7,8,6

Double overhand grip here and grip was destroyed after these


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PULL

Pullups

+10kg 4x5

Chinups

+10kg 4x5

Pullups

3x5

explosive

*Push*

Weighted dips

+20kg 4x5

Handstand pushups

3x3 (these getting a lot better)

Clapping pushups

3x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Saturday

*Pull*

Pull ups

+20kg x5,4,4,4,4

Chinups

+15kg x5,5,5,4,4

Rows

3x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PUSH*

Weighted Dips

*+30kg 5x5 PR!*

Handstand Pushups

5x5

Paused Dips on rings

5x5

Pushups // Tricep extensions

5x8

Awesome workout

Hip is feeling funny today so might leave out squats untill tomorrow


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PUSH

Weighted dips with pause at bottom

4x5

Handstand pushups

4x4

Dips

*4x15 B.W. P.R*

Tricep extensions

3x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Keep forgetting to update this

Monday

Legs

ATG squat

100kg 1x10

110kg 1x5

120kg 1x2

RDL

130kg x8,8,8,10 PR!!

Double overhand with no straps destroys forearms !!

Off on hols for two weeks today so won't be logging for a while


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Currently in holidays

Bodyweight workouts only !!

Monday:

Pull-ups

10 sets 8 reps

Chin-ups 3-4 sets

Didn't count them probably 25-30 reps

Two days later my back is in serious DOMS !!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Back Home from holidays training is getting serious again.

Pull

Weighted pullups

+20kg x5,5,5,4,4

+30kg 1x1

Weighted Chinups

+10kg x6,6,5,5,5

Bodyweight rows

2x8

One arm rows

20kg 3x20 reps each arm

Bicep curls

3 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PUSH

Weighted dips

+30kg x6,6,5,5,5 PR!

Handstand Pushups

5x5

Strength is still there and had no drop from the two weeks off happy out!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower

ATG Squat

100kg 1x8

110kg 2x3

Deadlift

180kg 1x6

200kg 1x3

210kg 1x1

Need to step up my leg training it has been slacking somwhat lately

Deadlifts felt good though


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PUSH

Weighted paused dips

+30kg 4x3

Handstand push-ups

4x3

B.W. Dips

15,12,12,15


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower

ATG Squat

100kg 5x5

RDL

130kg 2x8

Dragonflags

3x3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

PULL

Pull ups

+10kg 4x5

Chin ups

+10kg 4x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PUSH*

Weighted Dips

+20kg x10,5,5

Happy with the ten reps on the first set tough but had 1 or 2 more reps there

Handstand Pushups

4x3

Pushups

20


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday:

PULL

Pull-ups

+20kg x5,5,5,4,4

Chinups

+10kg 5x5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Wednesay

*PUSH*

*Weighted Dips*

+30kg 5x6 PR!

Handstand Pushups

5x5

Pushups

20


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower

*ATG Squat*

102.5kg 5x5

*Deadlift*

185kg 1x6

200kg 1x1

*Dragon Fly*

3x3

*Bicep Curls*

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PULL*

*pull-ups *

16

+20kg x5,4,4,4

*One Arm rows*

42.5kg x10,8,8,8

Reps each arm

*Curls*

4sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PUSH*

*Weighted Dips*

+35kg x5,3 PR

*Dumbbell OHP*

22.5kg 1X8

25kg 1X6

*Paused Bench Press*

60kg x6,8

*Extensions*

5 sets

Had a terrible headache so only done low volume dips was a PR but should have been close to 5x5 on 35kg

Had been partying hard the last two days and got very little sleep


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Done a combined push and pull today

*pull-ups *with pause at top

+15kg 4x5

*weighted dips* pause at bottom

+30kg 4x5

Chin-ups and dips 2 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Doing a modified version of PHAT now 5 days a week in the gym

*Upper body Power*

*Weighted Dips Paused *

+ 30kg 4x5

*Weighted Pullups Paused*

+15kg 4x4

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

35kg x6,4,4

*Dumbbell rows*

45KG 4x6 each arm

Few handstands at the end,

Great session enjoyed it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Sore lower back from sitting in college all day

*lower body Power*

*ATG Squat*

105kg 2x5

*Deadlift*

190kg 1x5

Deadlifts were surprisingly easy, done about one hour of handstands as well.

They were great and kept good balance and line


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Have been training but wasnt logging workouts must srart back keeping a log

*Lower Power*

*ATG Squat*

120kg 1x3

100kg 3x5

*Deadlift*

200kg x3

Deficit of a 2" Plate

140kg 1x6

160kg 1x6

180kg 1x2

*Lunges*

Holding two dumbbels

4x8 each leg

with two 20kg dumbbells


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Back workout friday

Pullups

+15kg 5x5

One arm rows

37.5kg x15,15,15,12

Hammer strength Low row

35kg each side

4x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper Power

Weighted Dips-Paused

+35kg 4x4

Pullups weighted-Paused

+15kg 2x5

Bench Press

80kg 3x6

Hammer strength Low row

40kg x10

80kg x10

100kg 2x8

80kg 2x10

Bi's & Tri's

5 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper body today

Handstand pushups

5x3

Chinups

5x8

Incline Dumbbells

27.5kg 1x6

32.5kg 1x5

27.5kg 1x5

Hammerstrength Low row

40kg 1x10

80kg 1x10

100kg x6,8,8,8

80kg 1x8

Curls

3 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Saturday

ATG SQUAT

100kg 2x5

Deadlift

180kg 1x1

2" Deficit

140kg 1x6

Horrible session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper

Weighted Dips

+40kg x3,2

+30kg 2x5

Pullups

+15kg

4x5

Bench Press

80kg x4,5

This didnt feel good lost my groove

Shoulder Press

Dumbbell

20kg 1x12

25kg 1x8

Hammer strength low row

80kg 1x12

100kg 4x8

120kg 1x4

80kg 1x8

Bi's&Tri's

5 sets

Great session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lower

ATG Squat

100kg 1x8

110kg 1x4

120kg 1x2

130kg 1x1

Deadlift

180kg 1x1

200kg 1x1

Deficit from 2.5"

160kg 2x6

Shoulder DB Press

Weight is each hand

25kg 1x6

27.5kg 1x6

30kg x0*fail

22.5kg 1x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Upper Body

Weighted Dips

+30kg x5,5,4

Pullups

3x8

Incline Bench

30kg 2x6

Hammer strength Low row

6 sets

Bi's & Tri's

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday:

Deadlift

180kg 1x1

200kg 1x4

210kg 1x1

Deficit deadlift 2"

160kg 1x8

Bench Press

80kg 3x4


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

First time logging in ages had a hectic two months with 6 exams before christmas and lots of drinking around christmas.

Also started a new job so didnt get to the gym with moving etc last week.

And was plagued with the flu for a good week after new years.

Pulled a 220kg deadlift before christmas to equal a pr.

Done a few dips and pullup sessions over christmas

Anyway currently 86kg and the goal is to reach 95 kg getting as strong as possible in the meantime.

Done a full body session yesterday.

*ATG Squat*

80kg 5x5

*DB Bench*

28kg 1x6

30kg 1x6

32.5kg 1x6

35kg 1x3

28kg 3x6

*Deadlift*

170kg 1x4

Poor didnt feel good at all

Bi's and Tri's

4 sets each

Few handstands to finish


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Training is going really well forgot to log workouts last week.

So ill start from Sunday

Sunday

LEGS

*ATG Squat*

80kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

100kg 1x4

*Front squat*

60kg 3x5

*RDL*

100KG 2x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday

PUSH

*Bench Press*

80kg 3x6

*Incline DB *

30kg x8,6,6

35kg 1x2

*CGBP*

60kg 1x5

50kg 4x8

*Skullcrushers*

2 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today

Pull

*Pullups *

10sets 6reps

*One arm Rows*

40kg 6x10

*Curls*

3 x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Im lagging behind logging!

Saturday

PUSH

Handstand pushups

3x4

DB Bench

30kg 1x10

32.5kg 4x6

CGBP

50kg 3x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Sunday

*Pull*

*
*

*Pullups*

6x7 and 4x6

*DB Row*

40kg 4x10

*Cable row*

3 sets

*Curls*

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday

Legs

*ATG Squat*

100kg 5x5

*Deadlift*

180kg 1x5


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice lifting, all the meaty stuff


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice lifting, all the meaty stuff


Ha Ha yes not much fluff!!

How are you getting on?

Im bulking hard trying to get up to 95kg which with my low appetite is not as easy as it sounds.

Wanna hit 130kg 5x5 squat and 220kg 1x5 dead this summer.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Tuesday

Push

*Bench Press*

80kg 5x5

*Incline DB*

27.5KG X10,8,8,8,8

Messed about on the gymnastics rings for a while

*Skullcrushers*

4 sets

Wednesday

Pull

*Ring Chins*

x6,6,6,5

*One arm rows*

*
*50kg 4x6

*Cable row*

4 sets 10+ reps

*Biceps*

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Legs

*ATG Squat*

102.5kg 5x5

*RDL *

60kg 1x8

100kg 4x8

Finished with stretching for a few mins


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Ha Ha yes not much fluff!!
> 
> How are you getting on?
> 
> ...


I had a bad year last year for gym time with a busy period in life.

Just back on cycle and cutting recomping at the moment.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I had a bad year last year for gym time with a busy period in life.
> 
> Just back on cycle and cutting recomping at the moment.


I was the same last year it wasnt as good as I had hoped gym wise.

I had a little too much fun drinking and a little less fun doing exams!

What is your training looking like?

Im doing a Legs push pull split and loving it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> I was the same last year it wasnt as good as I had hoped gym wise.
> 
> I had a little too much fun drinking and a little less fun doing exams!
> 
> ...


i'm going to do something like

PPL one week + day oly lifting

one week

chest/back

legs

shoulder arms

oly lifting

my year was less partying and more life stuff, but new house, career going well, married and wife up the duff was worth it


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i'm going to do something like
> 
> PPL one week + day oly lifting
> 
> ...


Congrats when is she due?

You will be busy then lots of sleepless nights ahead 

Oly lifting should be great fun.! Are you training both the clean and snatch?

Have you ever tried the gymanstics rings? my new gym has them there and they are great very humbling too!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Congrats when is she due?
> 
> You will be busy then lots of sleepless nights ahead
> 
> ...


I did a course last year and can do both.

We have rings, but they are on the frame which is used by classes at the bust times.

Baby is due in July. So last chance for evey day training


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I did a course last year and can do both.
> 
> We have rings, but they are on the frame which is used by classes at the bust times.
> 
> Baby is due in July. So last chance for evey day training


Ive tried Oly lifting before and I am a fan,

but I prefer the handstands/gymnastics/Ido Portal kind of things so dont have time to fit everything in.

You should definately give the rings a go much harder than they look.

What time do you train at?

I go about half 7 in the evenings after work, gym isnt too busy after 8.

Best of luck with the baby hope everything goes well.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push

*Flat DB Bench*

32.5kg 1x8

35kg 1x6

32.5kg x8,6,7

*DB Press*

24kg 1x6

22kg 1x6

20kg 3x8

*Dips*

+10kg 1x6

+20kg 1x4

+10kg 3x6

*Pushdowns*

5 sets

My pressing strength is not where it should be.

Goal is to be repping the 40kg dumbbells by august


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Ive tried Oly lifting before and I am a fan,
> 
> but I prefer the handstands/gymnastics/Ido Portal kind of things so dont have time to fit everything in.
> 
> ...


I've started going in the mornings. Normally get there for about 7.30. it's quite near the City so most of the clientele are bankers are out early so the place is pretty empty.

most classes are the in the evening though. When the gear kicks in, I want to do some double sessions day with some of the classes


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pull*

*Pullups*

10sets 7 reps

*One arm rows*

50kg 4x8

*Cable rows*

4x12

*Biceps*

curls 6 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Legs

*ATG Squats*

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x3

*Deadlift*

185kg 1x7

Destroyed the deadlifts felt easy and had another rep or two in the tank


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Push

*Bench Press*

82.5kg 1x4

Had no spotter so switched to dumbbells

*DB bench*

35kg x8,8,7,7

*DB Incline Bench*

30kg 5x7

*CGBP*

60kg 1x8

50kg 2x10

*Skull crushers*

10kg each side

4x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Thursday

*PULL*

*Ring Chin-ups*

4x6

*One arm rows *

40kg 4x15

*Cable row*

4x12

*Preacher Curls*

5 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Sunday

Legs

*ATG Squat*

105kg 5x5

*Defecit Deadlift*

140kg 1x6

160kg 1x6


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Today

Push

*DB bench*

35kg x8,6,5,3

Felt really weak on these

*DB Incline Bench*

25kg 1x10

27.5kg 1x10

30kg 1x10,8,10

35kg 1x4 *PR!*

30kg 1x8

Don't know where the strength came for these

*CGBP*

60kg 5x6

*Skull crushers*

3x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pull*

*Pull-ups*

5x8

5x7

75 reps total

*one arm rows*

50kg 3x8

*Cable row*

4x12

*Hammer curls*

14kg 4x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> Legs
> 
> *ATG Squats*
> 
> ...


*ATG Squats*

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x4

*Deadlift*

190kg 1x7


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How comes you don't separate your deadlift and squat days mate?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> How comes you don't separate your deadlift and squat days mate?


Have always done them on the same day.

I find the squats are a nice way to warm up before deadlifting,

although I'm not claiming to be an expert on the matter

If you notice I do low volume especially on legs e.g no leg presses

It keeps fresh enough to Deadlift after.

Also apparently for natties higher frequency is better so I try and lift pretty regularly.

Got told by a powerlifter tonight that I should compete in a Deadlift comp!

By the way I don't use a belt or straps and every rep is full reset on floor.

How is your training going?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*ATG Squat*

110kg 5x5

*Deficit Deadlift*

3" 165kg 1x5

Leg raises

4 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

*DB Bench*

35kg x8,6,6

*Incline DB*

30kg 5x8

*CGBP*

60kg x8,3

50kg 3x8

*Skull crushers*

EZbar 10kg each side

4x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PULL*

*Pullups*

6x8

*One arm rows*

50kg 6x8

*Chest supported DB row*

22.5kg 5x10 each hand

*Curls*

6 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Friday

*Chinups*

10 sets 6 reps

Few handstands after


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Legs*

*Squats*

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

Felt something strange in my lower back on the 100kg squats.

Felt sore so didnt push it on the squats.

*Deadlifts*

Worked up to a single at 180kg back wasnt feeling it.

Lots of stretching afterwards hopefully its nothing too serious


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

*DB bench*

35kg x8,6,6,6,6

*Decline Bench*

First time doing this

60kg x6

80kg x2

60kg 2x10

*Gym Rings*

Done dips etc.

*CGBP*

50kg x12,10,8,8,8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PULL*

*Pull-ups*

10 sets 8 reps

*One arm Rows*

35kg 4x12

*DB rows chest supported*

22.5kg each hand

5x12

*Preacher Curls*

6 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday

*Deadlift*

170kg 1x6

140kg 1x12

Lower back is still a little sore so took it easy


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

*DB bench*

35kg x8,8,7,7,6

*Handstand Push-ups*

5x5

*Ring dips*

4x6

*Skullcrushers*

Ez bar +20kg

1x15

Ez bar +25kg

4x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Thursday:

lower back Is still not 100% so took it easy enough

*ATG Squat*

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

*Deadlift *

200kg 1x3


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Poor session today lack of sleep and food meant my strength was down quite a bit.

Just went for the pump instead!

*PUSH*

*Db bench*

35kg x7,5

30kg x10,10,8

*DB Incline*

30kg 1x5

24kg 3x12

*Flies // lateral raises*

5x10

*Skull crushers*

EZ Bar + 25kg

5x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Good session today.

Still struggling to get enough food in, weighed 94 kg fully clothed in the gym so about 91kg morning weight.

*Pull*

*Pull-ups*

4sets 9 reps

2 sets 8 reps

1 set 6 reps

*One arm rows*

40kg 1x12

*Chest supported DB Rows*

22kg each hand

3x12

24kg each hand

3x12

*Curls*

Lots!!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lower*

*ATG Squat*

122.5kg 1x3

Couldn't get over how hard this was thought it was 112.5kg loaded the bar wrong!!

Put 10's on each side instead of 5's

112.5kg 4x5

*3" Deficit Deadlift*

140kg 1x6

160kg 1x6

180kg 1x4

Good session back is feeling good again


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

*DB bench*

35kg 8,8,8,7

*DB Incline Bench*

30kg 8,8,8,8,10

*Rings*

Few dips and muscle ups

*Skulls*

EZ bar +25kg 4x8


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pull*

*Muscle ups on Rings*

5-6 sets of singles

*Chin-ups*

6 sets 8 reps

4 sets 6 reps

*One arm rows*

50kg 3x8

*DB chest supported row*

30kg each hand

4x8

*Curls*

Lots


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Went to the gym earlier for an hour messing about.

Done about 10 single muscleups on the rings trying to get the technique right.

They are coming on well got a double as well.

Finding them hard on the wrists but hopefully that will go away over time.

Delighted to be finally able to do them feels great!

Few sets of hammer curls with the 15kg dumbbells.

Close grip bench 60kg 2x10

Just had a big plat of pasta and tuna and going for a nap now!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Monday

*Legs*

Didn't have a great session felt down in strength.

Had a bit of a cough from going out at the weekend.

*ATG Squats*

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

120kg 1x3

Was hoping for 5 on the last set

*Deadlift*

200kg 1x3

Again was hoping for at least 5


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

*Flat DB Bench*

35kg x8,8,8,7,7

*Incline DB Bench*

30kg 1x11

35kg 1x5 PR!

35kg 3x8

*DB OHP *

2 sets 8 reps

*Lateral Raises*

7.5 kg kettle bell each hand

3x10

*Skullcrushers*

4 sets 10,10,10,8 reps

Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Went to the gym straight after work,didnt have a good session felt lethargic throughout.

*Pull*

*Muscle ups on Rings*

4 sets of 1 rep

*Pull-ups*

4x8

*DB Rows slow tempo*

30KG 5x12

*Curls*

3x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> *Lower*
> 
> *ATG Squat*
> 
> ...


*ATG Squat*

115kg 5x5 close to PR levels again squat is feeling strong

*3" Deficit Deadlift*

140kg 1x6

160kg 1x6

*Leg Raises*

4x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> *Push*
> 
> *DB bench*
> 
> ...


*DB Bench*

35kg 5x8

*DB Incline bench*

30kg x12,10,8

*Lateral Raises*

7.5kg kettle bell each hand

3x10

*Skullcrushers*

4sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pull*

*Ring Muscle ups *

6 sets 2 reps

*Weighted chin-ups *

+10kg 5x5

*Chest supported row*

25kg dumbbell each hand

5x12

*Hammer Curls*

4x8

*Preacher curls*

3 sets

Good session


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

Changed it up a bit today.

Im back home and hadn't done dips seriously in months so decided to workout at home.

I have a portable dip station I made last year, so done them outside as the weather is pretty nice.

On my third set was going for 6 reps and the dog satrted barking at me on the 3rd rep and it put me right off.

Ended going to failure on my 6th rep so only got 5 :/

+30kg x8 *PR*

+30kg X6

+30kg x5 Bloody dog!

+30kg 2x5

*Bulgarian ring dips*

2x6

Happy with the pb on the dips


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lower*

*ATG SQUAT*

100KG 1x5

Didnt feel like squatting atall even 60kg was slow

*Deadlift*

200kg 1x5

Didnt feel good was a grinder set not that happy with it although not far off PR levels

*Speed Pulls*

140kg 5x3 about90 sec rest inbetween

These were pretty easy


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

tikkajohn said:


> *DB Bench*
> 
> 35kg 5x8
> 
> ...


Wednesdays session

*Push*

*DB Bench*

35kg x10,10,10,8,8

*DB Incline*

22.5kg 1x12

30kg 1x10

35kg 1x4

30kg 1x10

*Lateral Raises*

7.5kg kettle bell each hand

5x10

*Skull crushers*

3x12


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick update

Didn't have my car this week so had to go to a different gym which was a bit closer.

Left my squat shoes in the car so didn't have them this week either.

Monday:

Deadlift

160kg 5x5

Had no chalk so the hardest part was grip.

DB OHP

20kg 1x12

27.5kg 1x5

20kg 1x8

Shoulder Press Machine

40kg each side

3x10

Curls

3x10

Friday:

Got chalk so done deadlifts again

180kg 5x5 Rep PR!

Again quite hard but not all out 190kg 5x5 might be there would like to get this to 200kg 5x5.

DB Bench press

35kg 1x8

40kg 1x3

35kg 1x5

25kg 1x12

Shoulder Press

2 sets 12 reps


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*Push*

Done this last night, was feeling weak ate around 50 mins before the gym and felt really full throughout.

*DB Bench*

35kg

X10,6,6,6,6

*Ring dips*

3 sets

*DB shoulder press *

50lb 3x8

*Triceps*

3 sets


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Have had no internet this past week in the house but have been training hard.

Got a PR last night

*Deadlift*

185kg 5x5 Rep PR


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Haven't been logging in a while due to having now internet in my flat.

I came home to the parents this weekend so have access to wifi.

I have been training hard and done a push workout today.

*PUSH*

*Flat DB Bench*

40kg 1x4

32.5kg 4x8

40kg 1x2

*DB Shoulder Press*

24kg 1x10

28kg 1x5

24kg x8,8,6

*Chest Flies*

12kg 4x8

*Lateral Raises*

8kg 4x10

*Triceps*

Lots


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

QUICK Leg session on wednesday

*ATG Squat*

120kg 5x5 *All time PR*

Delighted with this every rep was full depth as well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PUSH*

*DB Bench*

35kg 5x10

*DB Incline Bench*

30kg x10,8,8,8,8

*Lateral Raises*

6 sets

*Tri-ceps*

4x10 tricep extensions


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

*PULL*

*Chin-ups*

2x6

+20kg 3x3

*Dumbbell rows*

40kg x15,12,12,12,12

*Lat Pull Down*

6 sets 10-12

*Arms*

8 sets


----------

